# What happened to Sting?



## Turin (Feb 23, 2003)

After the War of the Ring what happened to sting? Did it pass across the sea with Frodo?


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 23, 2003)

That is actually a very good question and off the top of my head I cannot answer it. I would say that he took it, because it was a prized possesion of his, but then again I see little use for weapons in Valinor. Someone smarter than me will have to answer.


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd be willing to bet it wound up in the mathom house at Michel Delving. The Author makes no reference to it after the celebration on the Field of Cormallen.


----------



## Turin (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I read the answer in the Appendices but forgot.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2003)

The same question can be asked about Glamdring and Shadowfax. I don't see why they wouldn't be taken to Aman, but we'll never know for sure.


----------



## Turin (Feb 23, 2003)

Gandalf took Shadowfax with him when he went back to Valinor.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *Gandalf took Shadowfax with him when he went back to Valinor. *



Is that stated anywhere or is that just an assumption?


----------



## Niniel (Feb 23, 2003)

It says 'a great grey horse' so it must be Shadowfax (in the books he's not white as in the movies, I think), and since there is no mention of the horse being left behind he must have taken it with him.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *It says 'a great grey horse' so it must be Shadowfax (in the books he's not white as in the movies, I think), and since there is no mention of the horse being left behind he must have taken it with him. *



The fact that Shadowfax gets a mention does not necessarily imply that he folowed Gandalf to Aman. He used Shadowfax to get to the Havens, just like everyone else used horses for transport. There was of course, a deep friendship between Gandalf and Shadowfax, and this makes it more likely that Shadowfax took ship with Gandalf, but still it is not a definite answer.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 23, 2003)

> I think Shadowfax certainly went with Gandalf [across the sea], though this is not stated.



-J.R.R. Tolkien, letter to Miss A.P. Northey, 19 January 1965
Letter no. 268 in _The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien_


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 23, 2003)

> 'What shall we wear?' said Sam; fro all he couls see was the old and tattered colthes that they had journeyed in, lying folded on the ground beside their beds.
> 
> 'The clothed that you wore on your way to Mordor,' said Gandalf. 'Even the orc-rags that you bore in the black land; Frodo shall be preserved. No silks and linens, nor any armour or heraldry could be more honourable. but later I will find some other clothes perhaps.'


 That is what happened to their clothes so i am assuming that their swords and cloaks were also preserved.

-Flame


----------



## Sarah (Feb 23, 2003)

sting is in my room on my desk


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 24, 2003)

In TTT, when Gandalf exits Fangorn Forest with Aragorn & co, and calls Shadowfax, he says to him, "we will never be parted in this world again." That, with the mention of the big horse at the Grey Havens, convinced me that Shadowfax went over the sea with Gandalf.


----------



## Turin (Feb 24, 2003)

I was going to get sting for Christmass. To bad they don't sell Gurthang that would be awsome I'd have it in a couple minutes.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 24, 2003)

I personally wouldn't mind having Glamdring. oh my now that is a nice sword. **shudders with delight** I would love it. i mean it is only 2 feet shorter than i. that would be cool.

-Flame


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 24, 2003)

> I personally wouldn't mind having Glamdring. oh my now that is a nice sword. **shudders with delight** I would love it. i mean it is only 2 feet shorter than i. that would be cool.



But then you'd have to go find some Orcs, to make sure that it works. Of course, that's true of those who bought Sting...


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 24, 2003)

Yea, anyhoo lets get back on track with what happened to Sting.

-Flame


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 24, 2003)

> Yea, anyhoo lets get back on track with what happened to Sting.



For some reason, I like Olorin's answer the best. 



> I'd be willing to bet it wound up in the mathom house at Michel Delving.



I can really picture Sam placing it there during his time as Mayor, and making sure that it kept a place of honor...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 24, 2003)

I like that idea, though maybey Frodo brought it over to the Undying Lands just to show it off to the elves?! That would be funny...

"Ha! Ive got cool sword and you dont! Ha!" Said Frodo...


----------



## Turin (Feb 28, 2003)

Ha Ha. Hey Flame_of_Anor you can buy Sting, Glamdring, and other LoTR sword at this web site www.armsofvalor.com


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 28, 2003)

OOH....WOW... but a little out of my price range...but hey i can still fantasize about having one of them  hehehe But oh how i would love to have one 

-Flame


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah in the appendecies it says shagrat brought frodo's clothes and belonings to barad dur. so sting is in the dark tower.

................it directly says weapons





but this means if sam never took the ring before frodo was carried off.........it would be in the hands of sauron.


----------



## Maerbenn (Mar 1, 2003)

*Shadowfax*

From the first version of the Epilogue published in HoMe IX: _Sauron Defeated_:


> ‘About horses,’ said Merry. ‘How many horses did the Riders lose in the battle, and have they grown lots more? And what happened to Legolas’s horse? And what did Gandalf do with Shadowfax? And can I have a pony soon?’ he ended breathlessly.
> ‘That’s a lot more than one question: you’re worse than Gollum,’ said Sam. ‘You’re going to have a pony next birthday, as I’ve told you before. Legolas let his horse run back free to Rohan from Isengard; and the Riders have more horses than ever, because nobody steals them any longer; and Shadowfax went in the White Ship with Gandalf: of course Gandalf couldn’t have a’ left him behind. Now that’ll have to do. No more questions. At least not till after supper.’


 From the second version:


> Q. _Horses._ Merry is interested in these; very anxious for a pony of his own. How many horses did the Riders lose in the battles, and have they got some more now? What happened to Legolas's horse? What did Gandalf do with Shadowfax?
> A. _Shadowfax_ went in the White Ship with Gandalf, of course. I saw that myself. I also saw Legolas let his horse run free back to Rohan from Isengard. Mr. Meriadoc says he does not know how many horses were lost; but there are more than ever in Rohan now, because no one steals them any longer. The Riders also have many ponies, especially in Harrowdale: white, brown, and grey. Next year when he comes back from a visit to King Éomer he means to bring one for his namesake.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *Yeah in the appendecies it says shagrat brought frodo's clothes and belonings to barad dur. so sting is in the dark tower.
> 
> ................it directly says weapons
> ...


I am not so sure. I believe the Mouth of Sauron brought out Frodo's Elven cloak and mithril coat. It doesn't say that he brought out Sting. And that is because after Frodo got stung by Shelob and Sam thought him to be dead, Sam took the ring and Sting. I am pretty sure that Sam had Sting. But i will have to re-read that part and make sure.

-Flame


----------



## Turin (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah I'm sure thats what happened. Um what happened to Gurthang after Turin's death? It would be cool to reforge it.


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 20, 2003)

Heya.. Sam Gamgee, How could sting be inside Barad-Dur if it were never put heir. Recently I re-read The Retun of the King and it said that Sam still had Sting when he a and Frodo reached 
Mount Doom.Also, Frdo had Sting in the Scouring of the Shire at hte near end of the book!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Mar 20, 2003)

Sam has sting in The Two Towers Sam takes it because he thinks Frodo is dead. Later on in the combo on page 933 it says Frodo took Sam's sword and on page 934 it says "Sting I gave to you Sam." If you wanna check for yourself look its in the chapter The Field Of Cormallen when they are at the feast thing. I may be wrong but i coulda sworn Sam had or has it.


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 20, 2003)

But at the feast thing Sam gives Sting to Frodo and Frodo Refuses at first, But then he said it would have made Bilbo proud so Frodo took it


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Mar 21, 2003)

SORRY i forgot sam had borrowed sting...........and therefore shagrat didbn't have it among the things he brought to barad dur...............


----------

